# who is running this site now?



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I haven't been on here in ages as the spam ages ago kind of did me in!

How's it going all?

Who is running the forum these days?

Marc and Si still about?


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I expect Marc is on it? There is much more to it now. Good job!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Marc and I are still here and run it between us although admittedly it has been neglected lately.

However! .. we've done a deal today with an MMA Magazine to partner up which will mean a lot of great new content for the board. We've also done a deal with a sports nutrition company who will be offering product samples in the next couple of weeks to forum members.

If some of the long-standing members would like to have a say in the development and future of UK-Mma and be promoted to Mods let me know!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

As above, we are still dipping in an out, but between me and Lorian we have not had the time to run the forum which is a shame, exciting times though parterning up with the MMA Mag this should ensure a constant stream of fresh content to the site


----------



## WILMO (Oct 21, 2011)

If i can help in any way guys let me know, graphic design, forum administration and bot protection etc!

I still think the drop box would be a great idea along with customizing the site


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

marc said:


> As above, we are still dipping in an out, but between me and Lorian we have not had the time to run the forum which is a shame, exciting times though parterning up with the MMA Mag this should ensure a constant stream of fresh content to the site


who's the mag????


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Good news on the exciting developments, used to love this forum, but the spam did irritate me as was already said by someone else. Hope to see the forum alive and kicking again


----------

